# Sony Ericsson Software



## Fenix-Gfx (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,

I tried to install the software that came with my new phone today (Sony Ericsson PC Suite) but it tries to install to C every time without asking me. My hard drive is set to H and I cannot change it because it's the boot drive.

Does anyone have any idea how I can get around this?

Thanks in advance,
Sam


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i will move you to the new section gadget support


----------



## Fenix-Gfx (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay thanks


----------



## Fenix-Gfx (Dec 31, 2006)

Just had a quick thought, I think a newer version of software is available on internet. I'm going to try & download/install that and see if it works better than the one on the CD (which appears to be an older version).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

If still no cigar even with the newer version of Sony Ericsson PC Suite, and even if you ultimately don't discover any "advanced" or "custom" installation option (which would allow you to change the target drive), there is still an available solution; so please post back what happened to be advised if all else fail.


----------



## Fenix-Gfx (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, close but no cigar.

What's the other solution Zazula?


----------



## Fenix-Gfx (Dec 31, 2006)

Btw, I've already looked in the registry at the default installation paths, and they're set to the H:/ drive which is correct.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Fenix-Gfx said:


> Btw, I've already looked in the registry at the default installation paths, and they're set to the H:/ drive which is correct.


You mean that in

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion

the following values are already set?

```
CommonFilesDir = H:\Program Files\Common Files
ProgramFilesDir = H:\Program Files
```
Because that was what I was going to suggest...


----------



## Fenix-Gfx (Dec 31, 2006)

Yup, already set.

When I use the newer version of PC Suite it installs properly but won't find my phone. I'm tempted to buy a bluetooth key thing for the PC and see if I can connect that way.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you sure you have no option to alter the install location ? normally when you reach the part where the software shows you it's proposed install location there is a button or similar next to it where you will be able to press it and browse to where you want it, it's not always that obvious but I can't recall never seeing it.

Otherwise can you not just edit the proposed install location manually directing it to where you want ? ie replace it with what you'd have to do if going to it via your my computer if you follow me.


----------



## Fenix-Gfx (Dec 31, 2006)

It goes through the bit where it checks that pc meets specifications, at which point it throws up the error saying C:\ is an invalid drive.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

From what I recall in version 3.1.1 *C:\Mobile Phone Tools\Sony Ericsson* is the installation directory and the software was written for this category.

If its that version then I successfully installed it on the D:\ drive without any manual interaction, as its an automated process.

I'll have a look at it later to see if there's a way I can alter some codes.


----------



## Fenix-Gfx (Dec 31, 2006)

Aha! Guys:

On disk 1.2 - Did not install
Off internet 3.1.1 - Installed but could not find phone

But I just found a 1.3 version that works 100% perfectly, not a single hitch! Thanks for your time guys.

Problem solved.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, what do you know?...:4-dontkno But we're really glad it was finally resolved!


----------

